

How to Break Password on Windows XP by Yourself - Gkayla
http://www.windowspasswordreset.net/article/break-windows-xp-password.html
Don’t know how to break XP password when you forgot XP login user password? Here in this article 2 new ways are described to tell you how to break password on Windows XP!
======
smoyer
Well ... I guess you could buy the windowspasswordreset software OR you could
just download Ubuntu desktop, launch the liveCD and use the chntpw utility.

[http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14369/change-or-reset-
windows...](http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14369/change-or-reset-windows-
password-from-a-ubuntu-live-cd/)

